

Who are the Richest People in Tech ? - azharcs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/18/who-are-the-richest-people-in-tech/

======
byrneseyeview
Missing Simons:

[http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/54/400list08_James-
Simons_5...](http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/54/400list08_James-
Simons_5GZ7.html)

Who, if not a tech guy, is clearly a bit of a hacker.

